# update on saxon



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Saxon and you have been in my thoughts. He is such a distinguished looking old friend. It is heartaching to go through these times, but there's great peace to be found in safe-guarding a good old dog from too much physical pain. There's a hush and gratitude alongside the sadness when a dog departs in loving arms. In saying goodbye to my Raleigh,along with the awful sorrow, was a profound sense of full circle; this was a dog who was born into my hands , shared all the times of his life with me, and then breathed his last breath in my arms. I am so terribly sorry about beautiful Saxon. I hope he is okay long enough for your husband to be there with you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I know how hard this is for you, and I hope too he can wait for your husband to come home.
Saxon has such a lovely big white face


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Sending prayers for Saxon. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sasha's Mom*

Sasha's Mom:

I know how much it hurs and how it hurts afterward, but as you said you have to let Saxon have his dignity. Fourteen years old is an awesome age.
None of our dogs ever lived past twelve.
Sasha will help you through this and you have all of us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Saxson isnt improving. Hopefully he will be able to hang on until your hubby gets home. But if your vet feels it would be best not to wait, I am sure your hubby will understand. It will hurt but I know both of you want what is best. We will keep our paws crossed and prayers said that he will start improving. My heart is with you and please give him a big hug from us. (((HUGS)))


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Saxon is a very handsome guy...I am so sorry you and he are going through this, I know how much it hurts and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Its now 5.30pm and he seems to have perked up this afternoon, been for a walk, eatting a bit of food, spoke to the vet and was told he may just be feeling a bit under the weather if hes been sick, to see how he is tomorrow and go from there, let him rest etc, at the moment looks like he is back to normal, fingers crossed we can keep going a bit longer, the lump is lots bigger though so i guess we are still going to have problems
thanks for all your kind thoughts


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ann*

Ann

So glad to hear Saxon is doing better today.


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

so glad to hear he is doing better my prayers are with you...


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy he is. Glad to hear he's feeling better today. He sure looks great and hope he continues to feel better.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Best of luck to you and your golden! Mine is just turning 8 and I can see her slowing down a little. I sure would like to think she will make it to the 12-14 year range. But I sure do dread having to go through what your going through now. 

Again, best of luck!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry you are going through this. It is always so difficult. Make sure you give him lots of hugs and tell him you love him every single day. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

* The Last Battle *

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 


My prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers for you and Saxon. Give him hugs and ear rubs from us...... I'm so sorry you are walking this path, try to recall the memories and love you share.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Saxon is such a handsome guy! Im sorry hes feeling under the weather..and Im sorry you are going to have to make such a tough decision. My prayers are with you and Saxon.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad Saxon is feeling a bit better, praying he can hold on until DH gets home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Saxon is not feeling well. I sincerely hope he picks up and feels better. It's so hard to watch them grow older, and more frail. Take lots of pictures, you will be glad you did in the future.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

well its now monday 10am uk time and saxon is fine , had me up at 5.30 for a wee, and them wanted to play, eatting ok again and came with us on our walk , so whatever it was hes got over it, thank goodness, ok i know hes still sick but it means hopefully we have a bit more time together ,will keep you all posted on his progress


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad Saxon is feeling better,what a handsome elderly golden he is, how lucky you are to have him for this long life time, although no time is enough, we want them for ever.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Such good news that Saxon has perked up, eating again...even went for a walk. I hope you have more time with him and that his quality of life will hold tight.
I'm thinking of you,

~Jackie


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so happy for you both that he seems to be feeling a bit better


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so happy Saxon is doing better!! YAY!! Just take it one day at a time!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Every moment is so precious with our beloved pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So happy that your Saxon is having a good day!
Everyday is precious!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad to hear it is a "Good day" for Saxon! Each and every day is so precious to be able to share with him. I am so hoping he continues to feel better for some time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Take each day as it comes with your boy - glad that he has perked up again.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Glad Saxon had a good day yesterday and wishing him the same today. He is a really handsome gentleman, a face that everyone must love. xo


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So Glad Saxon is feeling better!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to hear that Saxon is feeling more like himself. Enjoy every minute with him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saxon*

How is Saxon? 

he is just beautiful!


----------

